# Need to meet fun people!!!



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi All,

I moved from uk last yr in december ..and i'm really bored and would like to meet people to socialise...i went to few clubs for nightout but its not the same when you go in a group ..more fun in group... anyhow ...i would like to meet like minded people to hangout,go to sheeshas,or even bowling for god sake i don't care its ramadan and everything is open till late (no clubbin but its cool i'm muslim ) need to take advantage of the situation but can't do it aloneeeeeee...wake up u.a.e people:boxing:


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

*hi*



bengaltiger said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I moved from uk last yr in december ..and i'm really bored and would like to meet people to socialise...i went to few clubs for nightout but its not the same when you go in a group ..more fun in group... anyhow ...i would like to meet like minded people to hangout,go to sheeshas,or even bowling for god sake i don't care its ramadan and everything is open till late (no clubbin but its cool i'm muslim ) need to take advantage of the situation but can't do it aloneeeeeee...wake up u.a.e people:boxing:


Hi, don't know how old you are but contact the Australian International School in Sharjah for a fun bunch of people who are young, go partying in Dubai regularly and are a bit short of males. Contact me at [email protected] and I'll put you in touch with the younger members of staff.

JRR


----------



## NeoJFK (Sep 23, 2009)

Samething for me Tolkien if you can introduce me to nice people it coul be great. 
But actually im 27 so.... no students please


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

27 - kids eh?


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

tolkein thanks for the advise but i'm 25 and australian school students are about 16 or 17 at max ...how does that work out! i havent got a clue mate..... but thanks for the info


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

ok guyz y not we make a group n go out toghether????


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

braheem said:


> ok guyz y not we make a group n go out toghether????


 thats a brilliant idea braheem i agree with you on it..we should all meet up for a drink ...and have a laugh ..:clap2:


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

bengaltiger said:


> thats a brilliant idea braheem i agree with you on it..we should all meet up for a drink ...and have a laugh ..:clap2:


aha ok man so where do u live? btw i don drink but i don mind being in places where drinks r served...


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

bengaltiger said:


> tolkein thanks for the advise but i'm 25 and australian school students are about 16 or 17 at max ...how does that work out! i havent got a clue mate..... but thanks for the info


I think he means the teachers....


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

Amtobi said:


> I think he means the teachers....


mmm now it makes sense


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

tolkien said:


> Hi, don't know how old you are but contact the Australian International School in Sharjah for a fun bunch of people who are young, go partying in Dubai regularly and are a bit short of males. Contact me at [email protected] and I'll put you in touch with the younger members of staff.
> 
> JRR


mmm so did u mean students 16-17 or bigger than that?? if there is shortage of men then we can join!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

braheem said:


> mmm so did u mean students 16-17 or bigger than that?? if there is shortage of men then we can join!


Suggesting dating students is inappropriate. Remember that this is not a dating site, but an information forum.

-


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

ahhh teachers are fine ..... that would be decent enough....atleast the group will be sound..braheem i live in dubai around mirdiff...its ok if you don't drink..but u can always have fun evenif you dont drink....


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Suggesting dating students is inappropriate. Remember that this is not a dating site, but an information forum.
> 
> -


loooooooooooooooool elphaba i don wana date students! man im 22!! but if its a staff group as said in the first post then y not!! lol


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Suggesting dating students is inappropriate. Remember that this is not a dating site, but an information forum.
> 
> -


thanks elphaba for the info....but we were not talking about dating ..my post was to meet people to be friends with men and women and hangout together ..like in groups ....the idea was never for dating..:confused2:


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

bengaltiger said:


> ahhh teachers are fine ..... that would be decent enough....atleast the group will be sound..braheem i live in dubai around mirdiff...its ok if you don't drink..but u can always have fun evenif you dont drink....


oh mirdiff i know that place..tab ok... we have to sort it out and meet some time..  

so wat do u do?


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

braheem said:


> oh mirdiff i know that place..tab ok... we have to sort it out and meet some time..
> 
> so wat do u do?


braheem...well i'm in trading business at the moment ...what about you mate...what do you do....i hope you speak arabic man cuz i need some practice and learning hehehee


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

bengaltiger said:


> braheem...well i'm in trading business at the moment ...what about you mate...what do you do....i hope you speak arabic man cuz i need some practice and learning hehehee


aha nice nice i hope the crisis didn affect ur work....im a senior mechanical engineering student (last yr) ...ya i know arabic im lebanese actualy 
wat about u where r u from?


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

braheem said:


> aha nice nice i hope the crisis didn affect ur work....im a senior mechanical engineering student (last yr) ...ya i know arabic im lebanese actualy
> wat about u where r u from?


hehe nice one ..i'm originaly from bangladesh but lived most of my life in uk...crisis did effect the work but you know what they say...WHAT GOES DOWN MUST COME UP!!!!so buy low now and sell high later hehehehe thats the idea really


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

so whats everyone upto this weekend...anything fun...


----------



## NeoJFK (Sep 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> 27 - kids eh?


Hey I'm working for a few years now and I think 27 is not the same as 17!

By the way who want to set up something?


----------



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

bengaltiger said:


> tolkein thanks for the advise but i'm 25 and australian school students are about 16 or 17 at max ...how does that work out! i havent got a clue mate..... but thanks for the info


School students, what? I was talking about teachers, why would anyone think students???

JRR


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

tolkien said:


> School students, what? I was talking about teachers, why would anyone think students???
> 
> JRR


Sorry mate...i was reading it wrong...so i thought u meant students as it was sayin australian school....but yeah do introduce me to some of the staff...again 1000 apology my friend..


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

NeoJFK said:


> Hey I'm working for a few years now and I think 27 is not the same as 17!
> 
> By the way who want to set up something?


your quite right mon ami......what do you mean by set up something..me and few people are going to be around jbr marina ..we are probably going to mina salam or something dunno yet need to decide ...but if you want to join in mail me [email protected]


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

bengaltiger said:


> your quite right mon ami......what do you mean by set up something..me and few people are going to be around jbr marina ..we are probably going to mina salam or something dunno yet need to decide ...but if you want to join in mail me [email protected]


 umm correction on my email id its [email protected] sorry for the error


----------



## bengaltiger (Aug 28, 2009)

bengaltiger said:


> umm correction on my email id its [email protected] sorry for the error


there is an underscore between metal and momo


----------

